# homemade broadhead targets



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

Go to TSC (Tractor Supply)....

They have 12"x12"x18" foam blocks that they use for packaging of the large 3-point hitch equipment. They give the blocks away for free. Usually they are begging to get rid of them. Take 9 or so of them and use rachet straps to bind them all together so that you are shooting into them the long way (18"). They will be a really cheap (free) alternative for practicing with broadheads.

Our local club got pallets of them and be bound them all together for a backstop for our winter spot league. We made a wall 10 feet tall and 43 feet wide...430 foam blocks.


----------



## bowhunterpse (Oct 23, 2005)

*????????*

What tractor supply you getting them from??


----------



## AiR_GuNNeR (Dec 20, 2006)

Our tractor supply sends them back for a credit to their suppliers. They were good enough to give me two though.


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

Springville mainly, but some where acquired at others but not sure which ones....quite a ways from you.:embara:



bowhunterpse said:


> What tractor supply you getting them from??


----------



## Danno75 (Jul 11, 2007)

I seen a guy take some carpet remants and make a tube with them, then fill them with plastic or used walmart bags........I mean lots of em stuffed in there.


----------



## k'em-n-g'em (Feb 10, 2007)

Crusher said:


> Go to TSC (Tractor Supply)....
> 
> They have 12"x12"x18" foam blocks that they use for packaging of the large 3-point hitch equipment. They give the blocks away for free. Usually they are begging to get rid of them. Take 9 or so of them and use rachet straps to bind them all together so that you are shooting into them the long way (18"). They will be a really cheap (free) alternative for practicing with broadheads.
> 
> Our local club got pallets of them and be bound them all together for a backstop for our winter spot league. We made a wall 10 feet tall and 43 feet wide...430 foam blocks.


i went last night and did a little dumpster diving! these things are great. I strapped four together with some duct tape and now i have the greatest target. I don't think it will last long but its free so who cares! thanks


----------



## huntfish25 (May 29, 2004)

Crusher said:


> Go to TSC (Tractor Supply)....
> 
> They have 12"x12"x18" foam blocks that they use for packaging of the large 3-point hitch equipment. They give the blocks away for free. Usually they are begging to get rid of them. Take 9 or so of them and use rachet straps to bind them all together so that you are shooting into them the long way (18"). They will be a really cheap (free) alternative for practicing with broadheads.
> 
> Our local club got pallets of them and be bound them all together for a backstop for our winter spot league. We made a wall 10 feet tall and 43 feet wide...430 foam blocks.



i did the same thing but i used plastic wrap i got at lowes. it coast $20 but i proble could do 5 or 6 targets. i wraped it top to botome and it water proff it a little. then you can rewraped if you like.


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

*stryrofoam blocks*

just about any place that sells utlity trailers has them. I got a dozen or so of them from the local Lowes. they give them away as well


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

the old boat dock foam works well in the large pieces. they are real good when water logged.


----------



## hardwoodhitman (Aug 30, 2007)

Crusher said:


> Go to TSC (Tractor Supply)....
> 
> They have 12"x12"x18" foam blocks that they use for packaging of the large 3-point hitch equipment. They give the blocks away for free. Usually they are begging to get rid of them. Take 9 or so of them and use rachet straps to bind them all together so that you are shooting into them the long way (18"). They will be a really cheap (free) alternative for practicing with broadheads.
> 
> Our local club got pallets of them and be bound them all together for a backstop for our winter spot league. We made a wall 10 feet tall and 43 feet wide...430 foam blocks.


mine isn't that big but it does the job. it stops my broadheads half way in from 20 yards


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

Very Nice!

As I said, they won't last long, but they work perfectly for a season or two of broadhead practice.


----------

